# Hardware cloth



## Gracegarden (May 30, 2012)

1/4" OR 1/2" square?

1/4" seems it would keep the bedding in better, but 1/2" would be suitable for bottle nozzles and feeding through the top.

Opinions?


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

eerr like wire mesh right?

needs to be no bigger than 6mm otherwise young mice can try and get though the holes and grate themselves.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

morning-star said:


> eerr like wire mesh right?


Hardware cloth is what they call wire mesh in the US  1/4 inch would be better as has been said. There are alternative ways to attach water bottles, or you could cut a couple of squares with scissors to make a bigger hole for a bottle spout.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I've used half inch with no problem, then again all of my mice are larger and even the babies could not get stuck in it.


----------



## We Love Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

1/4" would be a better chioce, with 1/2" baby mice could get out or get stuck (my 2-month-old doe can get her head out, but not her body)


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

If 1/2 is needed to fit a water bottle/nozzle, you could always cut this to fit. But the rest of it should be 1/4.


----------



## Gracegarden (May 30, 2012)

Thanks, all, I now have a roll of 1/4" to increase my number (and size) of cages.


----------

